

Is there a demand for a start-up technical assistant? - sgibson12

Are you looking for a quality technical person to help get your start-up going? I'd like to introduce myself. I've been working with a couple business partners in an attempt to launch a successful web based application. We made some progress but never completed a finished, marketable product. This has left me in the place where I can either return to the workforce and suffer through the misery of corporate life, or find something different. I'm opting for something different. What I'm looking for is a start-up that has competent Sr. Developers who have more work on their hands than they can handle. I am a competent "hey can you fix this" person. I can build fully functional websites including the html/css/javascript/python/django/Postgresql/Apache/Linux with all the associated sysadmin setup. I'm not an expert at any of it though. Hence I'm looking to work with someone who already has a better handle on everything and could benefit from having someone to help out. My ideal fit is a project that's within 3-6 months of go live. Working on something that just went live and isn't profitable yet might be a good fit too, since you might need more people but lack the funds to pay for them. I'm comfortable working with other languages as well, those were just our choices for our projects.<p>I'm interested in all inquiries, including those of the pro bono, equity sharing nature. My main goal is to shadow and learn, so that your project succeeds and I get closer to being able to build my own. Email for questions and samples of work. I'd love to talk with you and learn more about how you're going about launching your start-up. Thanks!<p>gmail: sgibson12
======
foo23
This certainly isn't what you want to hear, but here is some raw feedback:

You need to seriously work on your personal pitch. It sounds like the projects
you've been involved in haven't gotten off the ground, and it comes through
that you don't really have valuable expertise that you bring to the table.

Either 1. become an expert at something 2. start coding or 3. get a job that
most companies/startups have a need for:

\- find an IT job at a startup, often these help out with engineering or
writing internal applications

\- Move into operations (i.e. setting up machines, systems, administering
backend systems and applications) for a company that has a massive number of
servers (like facebook, google, rackspace) or is in the process of scaling
(twitter?, digg, etc).

Those two positions can be used as a springboard into dev jobs, but if you can
get your projects to launch, you're going to learn far more from those
experiences.

